# Ich rufe zurück



## Mayday2008

Serían tan amables de decirme esto en español:

Ich rufe zuruck


Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Alemanita

Le/Les/Te devolveré el llamado.

Volveré a llamar.

O como se diga en Cuba cuando quieres indicar que en este momento no puedes hablar, pero que volverás a llamar tú más tarde, no el otro.


----------



## Mayday2008

ok, gracias una vez más Alemanita, has sido muy amable.


----------



## malidiera

devolveré la llamada (es femenino en espanol!)


----------



## dexterciyo

malidiera said:


> devolveré la llamada (*¡*es femenino en espa*ñ*ol!)



En ciertas regiones de América, se utiliza el término *llamado*.


----------



## WyomingSue

¿No sería necesario "te/le devolveré ..."?


----------



## malidiera

Me refería a que el verbo con complemento - al menos en España - es "devolver la llamada". 
Pero sí, suena más natural "te/le devolveré la llamada" porque indicas a quien se dirige esa llamada, aunque de todas formas también puedes decir, por ejemplo, "Ya delvolveré la llamada en otro momento" cuando no quieras especificar a quién va dirigida y es también correcto.

@dexterciyo: 
perdona por la falta de signos, vivo en Austria y mi teclado no los tiene


----------

